# einbinden von jsp



## gernot (11. Dez 2003)

hallo!
also ich steh vor der "herausforderung"  :lol: meine jswdk-1.0.1 ins java zu integrieren...wie kann ich das machen das der editor bei einem z.b: servlet die klassen und methoden alle kennt?
außerdem bräuchte ich auch noch einige informationen wie man jsp bei einem apache server integrieren kann bzw. wie man den classpath da angibt sodass er die servlets usw. kennt
danke für eure hilfe
lg gernot


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2003)

gernot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> außerdem bräuchte ich auch noch einige informationen wie man jsp bei einem apache server integrieren kann bzw. wie man den classpath da angibt sodass er die servlets usw.



Apache macht kein JSP, dafür setzt man beispielsweise Tomcat (auch aus der Feder der Apache Group) ein. Dann kann man mittels mod_jk/mod_jk2 beide Server zur Zusammenarbeit bewegen, so das der Webserver Zugriffe auf bestimmte Dateien und/oder Verzeichnisse an den Tomcat weiterreicht.

http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/index.html


----------



## gernot (11. Dez 2003)

hmmmm....irgendwo hab ich aber gelesen dass auch apache mit jsp rennt wenn man irgendwas in der httconf.txt-datei ändert
stimmt das?
lg gernot


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2003)

gernot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmmm....irgendwo hab ich aber gelesen dass auch apache mit jsp rennt wenn man irgendwas in der httconf.txt-datei ändert
> stimmt das?



Jein. Um Apache und Tomcat mit mod_jk zur Zusammenarbeit zu bewegen, muss man natürlich auch u.a. die httpd.conf editieren um notwendige Einstellungen für den Webserver zu tätigen.


----------



## gernot (12. Dez 2003)

weißt du wie man das macht? angeblich sind das nur 2 oder 3 zeilen di in das htconf.txt reinmüssen
wie hast eigentlich du das mit dem ganzn jsp zeug gemacht? hst du im editor einen eigenen classpath dafür verwendent oder wie kann man das sonst noch machen ?
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2003)

gernot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weißt du wie man das macht? angeblich sind das nur 2 oder 3 zeilen di in das htconf.txt reinmüssen
> wie hast eigentlich du das mit dem ganzn jsp zeug gemacht? hst du im editor einen eigenen classpath dafür verwendent oder wie kann man das sonst noch machen ?
> danke für eure hilfe



Hab ich sowohl auf meinem Linux-Server daheim als auch für nen Kunden zuletzt noch gemacht. Dem hatte ich ein Java-basiertes Content Management System verpasst (OpenCMS).

Nach der Instalaltion der erforderlichen Komponenten muss man die Konfiguration von Apache und Tomcat anpassen und eine Konfigurationsdatei für mod_jk anlegen, dazu braucht man vorher nactürlich noch ein paar Infos. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, melde dich einfach. Es gibt ein paar ganz gute Anleitungen im netz, aber wenn man damit gerade anfängt ist alles noch etwas verwirrend.


----------



## gernot (12. Dez 2003)

aber rein vom editor her würde es ja reichen wenn ich einen zusätzlichen classpath angebe oder?
da muss man eh nur den hauptordner (dort wo das ganze jsp-zeug drinnen ist) angeben die unterordner kennt er von selber oder?
danke für deine hilfe lg gernot


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2003)

Sorry, verstehe nicht was du möchtest


----------

